# networking two tivos



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have two Directv Tivos in differnt rooms.

I have a 1Gb home network and would like to connect the two so that they can share their recordings.

Is this doable?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, doable if you hack the DirecTivo's with the Tivo Zipper http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> Yep, doable if you hack the DirecTivo's with the Tivo Zipper http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


as long as you don't have any R-10's.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> as long as you don't have any R-10's.


Thanx guys -- been reading all about zipper and ready to hit BestBuy to pick up a second harddrive to do this with and keep the existing drive as a backup.

Now the question - can I make my two Tivos share their recordings across my network if one of those Tivos is an HR10-250??

Ultimately I think I'll end up writing a cron job that will nightly port new recordings to my Windows Media Center PC Server box so that all other media center pcs can view the recordings from their respective locations.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The HR10-250 doesn't have the MRV code to share recordings with other units. But if you are going to use cron, that won't be an issue. Check the zipper wiki for deails.
at http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanx - I was afraid of that...seems Tivo isn't really doing anything new with the HR10-250.

If I put Zipper on the second standard DirectTV unit will MRV be enabled and if so will the HR10-250 see it?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

again no both units have to have MRV code in them to use MRV.
And Tivo would LOVE to do something else with the HDTivo, DTV won't let them.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> again no both units have to have MRV code in them to use MRV.
> And Tivo would LOVE to do something else with the HDTivo, DTV won't let them.


Well I got a new HD, zipper and a USB200 from Linksys

Set it all up, rebooted the Tivo and no network...pretty bummed, I was really looking forward to getting this to work.

I did some research it looks like the USB200 won't work until after I run the enhancements which is a bit chicken before the egg since I've no other way to telnet in.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

research a little further
Rbautch is beta testing zipper 2.0 which WILL indeed gibe you 200 M version 2 drivers at 1st boot.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Rbautch is beta testing zipper 2.0 which WILL indeed gibe you 200 M version 2 drivers at 1st boot.


Gunny, 
any update when 2.0 Zipper will become official?


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> research a little further
> Rbautch is beta testing zipper 2.0 which WILL indeed gibe you 200 M version 2 drivers at 1st boot.


Thanx ... any chance I can beta test it? I am dead in the water anyway so am willing to give it a try.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> research a little further
> Rbautch is beta testing zipper 2.0 which WILL indeed gibe you 200 M version 2 drivers at 1st boot.


Version 1.7 (the version at the main zipper page) *DOES* install the USB2.0 drivers which let you use a Linksys USB200M V2 and Airlink ASOHOUSB ($12+shipping @ outpost, cheaper on ebay) and Airlink AGIGAUSB at 1st boot.

Version 2.0 (the beta) also installs them.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd forgottena bout 1.7 zipper thanks for that reminder (shows you just how in the loop I am these days )


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

rpdre1 said:


> Version 1.7 (the version at the main zipper page) *DOES* install the USB2.0 drivers which let you use a Linksys USB200M V2 and Airlink ASOHOUSB ($12+shipping @ outpost, cheaper on ebay) and Airlink AGIGAUSB at 1st boot.
> 
> Version 2.0 (the beta) also installs them.


I am not sure why then I am not seeing anything with my USB200M ... no lights no nothing.

When I run the zipper CD it runs as per the instructions I've followed ... as it completes I get a success message followed by some cannot copy error followed by an additional success message.

Any ideas?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

redownload tools_disk.zip from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

and reburn your zipper tools cd.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

rpdre1 said:


> redownload tools_disk.zip from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> 
> and reburn your zipper tools cd.


I downloaded again and did a diff check on the files - they are the same as those from this afternoon.

I just rezippered the new drive after installing the InstantCake HR10-250 image I also got earlier this afternoon.

Everything went as expected but as mentioned there is one error at the end of the zipper.sh run which is something like unable to rename /tivo/sbin something something ... but then I get the success message.

I'm about to put the drive back in the Tivo and retest.

UPDATE

Well I might be getting closer.
This time when I zippered the drive I chose to allow zipper.sh to reimage from the image I put on the CD even though I put it on from the InstantCake.
On boot up the Tivo went through its cycle through to acquiring sat info and rebooted which it had never done before. The USB200M was all lit up which was a very good sign.
Bad news is the cycle keeps repeating itself as if in an endless loop.

UPDATE TWO

To get past the cycling on power up I found I have to pull the USB200M ... once the screen is to the point of around 95% acquiring sattelite then I can put the USB200M back in.
With the tivo back up and running I will still have no telnet access so will then go to system setup and do a restart recorder ... for whatever reason this worked only one time which was enough for me to telnet in and run 51killer.tcl. Needing to reboot I am back to the cycling and nothing seems to stop it.

LAST UPDATE

Things are looking better ... if I let the unit run then on a second and sometimes third iteration it will boot all the way with network support.
I've run the enhancement script finally and so far so good

One major issue I cannot overcome - this is an HR10-250 and my local ATSC signals are no more. I can no longer pull in OTA HD support for my local channels.
Anyone have an idea what problem this might be?


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Success .. I can ping the two tivos, very very very cool.

Now the next dummy question from me. I read somewhere that tivowebplus was installed. What URL do I use from my browser to access the page?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

bxs122 said:


> Success .. I can ping the two tivos, very very very cool.
> 
> Now the next dummy question from me. I read somewhere that tivowebplus was installed. What URL do I use from my browser to access the page?


http://<ip address of TiVo>/

(Or the host name if you added it to DNS or your hosts file.)


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> http://<ip address of TiVo>/
> 
> (Or the host name if you added it to DNS or your hosts file.)


doohh ... I knew that. thanx.

with all this set up can I now use tyshow to view recordings from another location?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

bxs122 said:


> doohh ... I knew that. thanx.
> 
> with all this set up can I now use tyshow to view recordings from another location?


You might want to head over to the Underground Forum to get answers to questions like these.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

thanx 

I tried to access the tivo via tivowebplus but get an unable to connect

I can ping the tivo and can telnet in...I am sitting in the tivowebplus folder now, how do I make sure it is running?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Telnet in and type at bash: twp


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Telnet in and type at bash: twp


Will give that a try ...

My second tivo is working fine, I had to set rw to change the theme but it is working.
My first Tivo failed with an error about $bashname ... will try twp

thanx

NUTS -- looks like I broke something.
On the first unit I uninstalled Zipper then did a bash reboot .. now I have no network to telnet in and install zipper.

looks like I am going to have to do this one all over again.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Telnet in and type at bash: twp


I rezippered ... during the zipper install it asked if I had TivoWebPlus installed and from telnet I saw it was already there. I have a feeling there may be more than one on the box.

what is the path to tivowebplus supposed to be.

... seems to be working now.

What is the right version to run? On one tivo I have TivoWebPlus v1.2.1 while on the other Tivo I have a version that lists the short name I gave it instead of a version number?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

You really should go over to the zipper thread. There are a lot of people including rbautch who monitor that thread that can answer the tougher questions. It sound like you got two different versions of the Enhancement package. TWP 1.2.1 is from a slightly older version.


----------

